

Ask HN: Most complete C++0x compiler ? - octopus

Hello,<p>what is in your opinion the "best" candidate compiler to learn the new C++0x standard ?<p>Unfortunately there is no compiler that implements the complete standard, but hopefully we will see one in the next year(s).<p>Thanks
======
kmort
This table is a round-up of C++0x support in various compilers:

<http://wiki.apache.org/stdcxx/C++0xCompilerSupport>

~~~
iam
Judging from this table: GCC 4.x, the later the better. Too bad it'll be a
while before we see GCC 4.6!

------
veyron
Has the specification for c++0x been approved by ISO? I know various versions
were floated, but I don't seem to recall a rubber-stamped standard ...

~~~
octopus
Yes, the standard was approved, have a look at this article:

[http://herbsutter.com/2011/03/25/we-have-fdis-trip-report-
ma...](http://herbsutter.com/2011/03/25/we-have-fdis-trip-report-
march-2011-c-standards-meeting/)

~~~
veyron
from the article: "If all goes well, and we expect it will, the International
Standard _will_ _be_ approved and published in 2011, henceforth to be known as
C++ 2011." <\-- i interpret that as it not having been approved yet

